# Karon's Get Together



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay Guys and Girls as most of you are aware Karon has got a JOB. We will be gathering at The Oval Office(Avalon Blvd. and I-10) on Thursday 6ishto wish her well. Lets try to get a good showing for her and have a good time. Look forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

im sure there will be a good showing.........congrats on the new job KR


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

where is the oval office? in pcola wheres avalon im not real familar with that area


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

The Oval Office is just north of I-10 on Avalon Blvd.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Karon.... :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink 

Unfortunately... I can't make it THIS Thurs... have a pirate meeting. :banghead


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

wouldn't miss it !!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Burgers, beer, and great company..........ah hell, I guess I'll show up!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I gotta work. Congrats Karon, I'll drink one for ya Fri nite.:toast


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all drink a few for those of us that are working :toast


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

yall enjoy and have a good time.....and Congrats Karon on the new JOB

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade are you going to come out this way again? 

Come on down folks, it's always a good time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be there 6ish. Hope to see a good turnout. Send the young lady off right!!!!

If'n ya' skeered....say yer' skeered...............


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I am leaving campus right now. Thanks so much for putting this together!!! See y'all in a few....... :letsparty


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll shouda been there.... Clay coined a new experession...something about if it tastes salty, lick it?????


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

And I have a new appreciation of lapdances- thanks Scott.....:sick LOL!

Couple from last night.....

I was gonna caption this, but there just isn't a need!!!










RyanI am glad to call you"family".......










Some of my most favoritest people....  :grouphug










I will let Wade post his special photo-op..... :shedevil

Thanks for a great time last night, y'all.... my cheeks still hurt and I learned a new use for Windex.......oke


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn Wade....."hand full of chunky love"

looks like you all had a good time......Ryan i knew Clay had grey hair, but that picture doesnt help hide yours on the chinat alloke ........glad everyone had a good time and got home safe....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I had to work and missed this post :banghead Congrat's Karon :letsparty I'm sure ya'll had fun last night :letsdrink


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (3/20/2009)*And I have a new appreciation of lapdances- thanks Scott.....:sick LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uh oh!!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a great time and look forward to getting together with ya'll again.Wade,thanks for the lift.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah baby!!! Ready now!!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

LMAO Wade!!



you sho nuff is perty!


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

this may be cheesey, but have u ever met anyone justbriefly ,and every time u think of them or hear great things about them, orread an answer they posted, it just makes you feel wonderful inside,,, Karons like that, your awesome and i wish u the best in life,


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry I could not make it. Looked like a good time.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this but I have to say....for some reason you remind me of a snappin turtle wade





> *Downtime2 (3/20/2009)*Yeah baby!!! Ready now!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Had an awsome time as usual with this bunch of clowns!

Congrats on the Job Karon...I'm so happy you got what you have worked hard for!

If you lick it and its salty.....it's the ocean.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/24/2009)*Had an awsome time as usual with this bunch of clowns!
> 
> Congrats on the Job Karon...I'm so happy you got what you have worked hard for!
> 
> If you lick it and its salty.....it's the ocean.


Clay I believe the actual quote was "If you lick it and it's salty it must be the ocean." I think that was the funniest spontaneous comment I have heard in a long time. I still can't help but laugh when Ireplay that in my twisted mind. And Clay always remember that the lap dance is so much better when the stripper is crying.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/21/2009)*I'm sorry I missed this but I have to say....for some reason you remind me of a snappin turtle wade
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Wade has a BIG RED X on him!!!!:bpts


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn skippy!!! I bite!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was one hell of a good time for sure! I hate that I left before the pictures were taken......gonna miss having you around Karon........guess I'll just have to drive over the state line when i need my chowder fix!


----------



## Badfish2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just wanted to say congrats on the Job Karon! Haven't been on the forum lately, so I am a little behind on what is going on. So what kind of job did you get? PM me if you want. Good luck to you!:bowdown:clap


----------

